# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [GUIDE] Armure - Changer de boite de conserve.

## purEcontact

Bonjour, 

Je suis Troy McPure, vous m'avez très certainement déjà lu dans le guide du petit 80 ou dans "Toi qui reprends maintenant, lis ceci.".
Aujourd'hui, je vous propose une zoom sur *l'obtention d'armure une fois niveau 80*.

Je partirais du principe que vous voulez faire du *PvE*, que vous n'avez *pas un rond en poche*, pas de karma et que l'idée de grind comme un couillon ne vous sied guère.

Ne vous attendez pas à des miracles : la façon la plus rapide de s'équiper, c'est d'avoir de la thune. Beaucoup de thune.
Mais ce n'est pas le sujet, du coup, je commence.

*Afin de vous équiper correctement sans trop de prises de tête, il faut vous connecter quotidiennement.

**Première piste : les armes

*Finissez l'histoire personnelle du *jeu de base*.
Vous récupérerez un* casque exotique de niveau 80*.
De plus, vous débloquerez le *parcours de récompense du donjon de la Cité en ruine d'Arah*.



_Pour retrouver cette fenêtre, cliquez sur les 2 épées croisées dans votre menu de raccourci, en haut à gauche de l'écran.
Par défaut, c'est la touche J.
Ensuite, choisissez le deuxième onglet (icone de coffre) et activez le parcours du donjon de la Cité en ruine d'Arah.

_*Une fois le parcours correctement sélectionné :*
Avec une classe définie dans les succès quotidiens, vous allez devoir faire les autres succès quotidiens.



Cependant, si, comme moi, vous n'avez pas envie de passer 10 minutes par partie pour potentiellement perdre votre temps car à la fin, votre équipe perd... il existe des serveurs dit "de farm".

*Rejoignez un serveur portant la notion "Rankfarm" ou "Farm" :
*


En effectuant les 4 succès quotidiens (_2 de classes, 2 spécifiques_), vous récupérerez 6 fioles JcJ.
Ces fioles avancent de 1.25% la progression de votre parcours de récompense.
Ce qui fait donc un peu plus de 8% par jour (_la victoire dans ces parties montant également la barre de progression_).

Tout les 25% de progression, donc tout les 3 jours, vous récupérez une *caisse d'arme exotique de niveau 80* dans laquelle vous pouvez choisir l'*arme que vous voulez*.
Le dernier pallier, celui à 100% donne une *caisse d'armure exotique de niveau 80* dans laquelle vous pouvez également choisir l'*armure que vous voulez*.

Vous récupérez une arme le 3ème jour, une seconde arme le 6ème jour, une troisième arme le 9ème jour et une armure le 12ème jour.
*Une fois le parcours de récompense terminé, il faut penser à le relancer* sinon vous en suivrez un autre (_et souvent un de ceux qui ne sont pas intéressant_).

En plus des boites d'arme et d'armure, vous récupérez des jetons de donjons, échangeable contre des pièces d'armure / arme au pnj à l'arche du lion.



*Comptez un quart d'heure, vingt minute pour faire vos quotidiennes en JcJ.

Seconde piste* *: L'armure*

*Citadelle de la flamme P1-P2.*
Derrière ce nom qui ne vous parle peut être pas/plus se cache un donjon qui est toujours farmé et rapide à faire.



_Evidemment, je pourrais vous dire d'aller faire également le creuset de l'éternité mais l'idée de ce guide est de vous équiper en un minimum d'effort._

La première fois que vous faites chacun des chemins (Path 1 / Path 2), vous êtes récompensés de 60 jetons de donjons et ceci, tout les jours.
Avec les 120 jetons récupérés, je vous conseil d'acheter des pièces d'armures.
Tout les 2 à 3 jours, vous pourrez avoir une *armure exotique de niveau 80.*

*Faire les deux chemins demande rarement plus de 30 minutes par jour.*

*En jouant environs une heure par jour pendant 12 jours* (_pas forcément consécutifs)_, *vous récupérez une armure complète ainsi que 3 armes.*

*Troisième piste : le dos*

Il existe plusieurs façon d'obtenir des dos élevés, toutes plus longues les unes que les autres.
Ce que je vous conseil, c'est de *faire l'histoire personnelle de l'extension.*
L'une des récompense sera un *sac à dos rare* et débloque une collection permettant d'avoir *un sac à dos exotique de niveau 80*.

Faire la collection demande un peu de temps car il faut récupérer des monnaies sur les cartes de l'extension et les échanger contre certaines pièces.
Ne l'ayant pas terminé, je ne pourrais pas dire combien de temps ça prends exactement mais j'ai dans l'idée que ce sera toujours beaucoup plus rapide que de récupérer un dos autre part.

Maintenant, on aborde la partie un peu plus longue qui permet d'obtenir des *accessoires élevé*.

*Quatrième piste : Les bijoux

*Les missions de guildes rapportent chaque semaine *au moins* 6 recommandations.
Je vous refais pas le topo sur les missions de guilde, vous avez au moins 2 voir 3 threads qui en parle.

Sachez cependant que le marchand se trouve à *l'initiative de guilde, à l'arche du lion.*



Chaque bijou coûte *5 po* (_soit la somme que vous récupérez en faisant les missions de guilde_) et *12 recommandations*, donc 2 semaines à faire les missions de guilde.



*Comptez une bonne heure par semaine*.
Notez que certaines missions peuvent être lancées en petit groupe, pas forcément le dimanche soir.

*Cinquième piste : les anneaux*

Toujours dans une logique de jouer quotidiennement, il y a des succès journaliers à faire concernant *les fractales.*
Faites uniquement les fractales dit "bas niveaux" à savoir tout ce qui est *en dessous du palier 20* car il n'y a pas de nécessite d'avoir de résistance à l'agonie.



En général et par soucis de rapidité, on fait la fractale niveau 2, celle niveau 10 et celle "nommée" (niveau 5 dans le screenshot).

Ces quotidiennes peuvent potentiellement vous rapporter un anneau élevé (dans le petit coffre) mais si vous n'êtes pas du genre à avoir de la chance, sachez que vous récupérez des "reliques fractales immaculées" échangeable auprès de ACH-2046RFR (le golem-chat jaune).



*Pour faire les 3 fractales "bas niveau", comptez 30 minutes par jour.*

*Dernière piste : le collier*

Vous l'avez remarqué, le simple fait de vous connecter apporte des récompenses et notamment des lauriers.
Conservez les et *au bout de 21 jours*, vous en aurez assez pour les échanger contre le vendeur à l'arche du lion.



_Notez que c'est moins cher en McM mais pour ça, il faut avoir des insignes d'honneurs.
Partant du principe que vous n'avez absolument rien (ni insigne, ni karma, ni argent), je vous indique le vendeur de laurier par défaut._

*Comptez entre 30 secondes et 3 minutes par jour, suivant votre PC, votre connexion et l'endroit où vous vous connectez.*

----------


## purEcontact

Réservé pour les questions annexes.

*Question n°1 :* 

*Les infusions utilitaires / défensives / offensives, c'est quoi ? Je prends quoi ?*

*Réponse rapide :* On s'en fout.
*Réponse détaillée :* Les infusions  ont 5 types : Offensive, Défensive, Utilitaire, Omni et Agonie.

Dans les offensives, on peut mettre des infusions qui ont des statistiques offensives en plus de la résistance à l'agonie (_ça coûte une blinde à crafter_) ou, dans le cas du McM, de dégâts supplémentaires aux gardes.

Dans les défensives => stats défensives ou réductions de dégâts de la part des gardes.

Les infusions utilitaires permettent de mettre des bonus à l'acquisition d'exp, de karma, d'or ou de découverte de magie.
Hormis certaines situations bien spécifiques, c'est pas vraiment utile.

Omni : Accepte toutes les infusions sauf les infusions de résistance à l'agonie créée via l'artisanat (_ou l'équivalent vendu par le marchand en fractal : 3/6/9/12/15/18/21_)

Agonie : N'accepte *que* les infusions de résistance à l'agonie créée via l'artisanat (ou marchand).

Pourquoi "on s'en fout", du coup ?
Et bah parce que quelque soit le slot (offensif / défensif), la partie résistance à l'agonie n'a pas été mis à jour donc les belles +5 agonie +5 puissance qui coûte un bras ne permettent pas de monter à 150 résistance à l'agonie (le palier nécessaire aux fractales niveau 100).

Pour les autres, on met des +7 résistances à l'agonie ou plus (uniquement sur les slot "Agonie").


*Question n°2 :* 

*Pourquoi du zerk de partout ? Arah c'est zerk, Cita c'est zerk...*

*Réponse rapide :* Pose pas de questions.
*Réponse détaillée :* C'est très compliqué.

Dans un groupe un minimum organisé, les dégâts sortants (le dps) est tellement élevé que les boss n'ont pas le temps de mettre en danger le groupe.
Si jamais le boss a plus d'hp, qu'il met plus de temps à tomber que prévu, chaque membre du groupe utilise les capacités de sa classe pour défendre le reste du groupe de manière intelligente : le voleur va mettre de l'aveuglement, le gardien de l'égide, l’envoûteur de l'invulnérabilité, etc...
Le groupe "annule" donc toutes les attaques du boss.

Comme il n'y a pas de menaces, on maximise le dps (soit en direct, soit en altération, selon ce qui est le plus adapté pour chaque classe).

En admettant que le groupe soit complètement désorganisé, le fait d'avoir un joueur orienté sur le soin avec une statistique de guérison n'aidera pas : cette statistique est très mal équilibrée et il faut sacrifier tout ses dégâts pour avoir un buff minime.

La guérison est écartée, l'altération est viable mais il faut un équipement bien spécifique qui demande beaucoup d'investissement (beaucoup trop par rapport à l'objectif de ce guide).

Il reste la robustesse et la vitalité.

Toujours dans une logique de jeu en groupe, la personne ayant le plus de robustesse aura tendance à prendre l'aggro du boss.
De ce fait, il faut booster la vitalité pour pouvoir faire un semblant de tank.
D'un point de vu des dégâts, vous êtes un poids mort pour le groupe mais, dans l'absolu, si vous remplissez correctement votre rôle de tank, ce n'est pas grave.

Le soucis, c'est justement de remplir correctement ce rôle de tank.
Vous devez être capable de survivre seul face au boss.
D'expérience, je peux vous assurer que c'est très compliqué.

Et comme c'est très compliqué, vous allez avoir besoin du groupe pour annuler les dégâts entrants, de la même façon que quand le groupe est organisé et full berserk.
Par conséquent, vous nécessitez la même attention que si vous étiez moins résistant mais vous n'octroyez pas les mêmes avantages car votre dps est en chute libre.

Bref, tanker dans guild wars 2, c'est pas impossible mais ça demande une très bonne maîtrise de son environnement et si vous suivez ce guide, c'est soit que vous n'avez pas joué depuis longtemps soit que vous commencez le jeu.
Dans les deux cas, vous n'avez pas la connaissance nécessaire des patterns des boss et mobs du jeu pour réagir de la bonne façon et donc tanker correctement.

Conclusion : même si votre apprentissage se fait dans la douleur, c'est préférable de choisir les statistiques berserker, ça vous évitera de prendre des mauvaises habitudes.

----------


## Xur Vinze

Génial ce guide !! :;): 

Merci Pure !

----------


## lPyl

Tiens question con en passant sur les infusions. Si on run quasiment pas de fractale (comme moi) est ce que c'est intéressant d'avoir (au moins une) infusion qui boost la MF (pacque bon 20% de MF c'pas rien) ?

Et question sur l'alternative au zerker: pour les condi en ce moment, c'est Viper/Sinister c'est ça?

Et un autre petit truc en passant: plutôt que de relancer la reward track d'arah, je conseillerais de faire celle de silverwaste (non répétable) ou celle de maguuma waste (répétable) en deuxième (ça fournit plein de coarse sand qui peut être utile pour la guilde/vous faire des sous).

----------


## purEcontact

*Infusion MF*

Si tu crois en cette saloperie qu'est la MF (_non, je n'oriente pas ma réponse, c'est pas vrai_), oui, tu as tout intérêt à utiliser le slot utilitaire disponible dans le collier pour y mettre une infusion MF.
Par contre, c'est le seul emplacement disponible donc au maximum, tu gagneras 20% de MF (ce qui n'est pas négligeable quand on dépasse un certain cap).

*Alternative Zerk*

Oui, c'est bien Viper/Sinister (Vipérin / Sinistre en VF) et ça demande de farmer les nouvelles cartes pour avoir accès aux recettes.

*Reward track d'arah*

L'intérêt du guide, c'est de se faire une armure exotique / élevé rapidement et facilement, sans avoir recours à l’hôtel des ventes.
Une fois que vous êtes complètement équipé, libre à vous de prendre le parcours de récompense qui vous intéresse mais on sort de l'objectif du guide.

----------


## Alchimist

Si vous voulez des accessoires de types Assassins vous devez terminer les collections (possédez tous les skins du donjon) pour Arah et Manoir de Caudecus, après ça vous en aurez un en récompense, et si vous voulez en acheter plus il faudra aller aux marchands de laurier, à noter que ces collections proposent d'autres statistiques en fonction des donjons complétés, mais Assassins est la seule un peu près intéressante, notamment pour un Envouteur.

----------


## Graouu

Merci beaucoup pour le guide. Je suis stuf mcm elem (puissance/robu/vita) et je commence à réfléchir à une autre orientation pour le pve (fractales) donc çà tombe à pique.

----------


## Sephil

> Dans un groupe un minimum organisé, les dégâts sortants (le dps) est tellement élevé que les boss n'ont pas le temps de mettre en danger le groupe.
> Si jamais le boss a plus d'hp, qu'il met plus de temps à tomber que prévu, chaque membre du groupe utilise les capacités de sa classe pour défendre le reste du groupe de manière intelligente : *le voleur va mettre de l'aveuglement*, le gardien de l'égide, l’envoûteur de l'invulnérabilité, etc...
> Le groupe "annule" donc toutes les attaques du boss.


Le blind ne marche plus du tout sur les boss à cause de la breakbar (et il marchait déjà de manière réduite avant). C'est une mécanique de défense parfaite pour les trash, inutile sur les boss.  :;): 







> Oui, c'est bien Viper/Sinister (Vipérin / Sinistre en VF) et ça demande de farmer les nouvelles cartes pour avoir accès aux recettes.


Yep, les proportions dépendront de la classe. On cherche à s'approcher au maximum des 100% duration sur la ou les altés qui DPS dans le build, sans les dépasser.
A noter que pour l'instant on n'a pas vu de moyens d'avoir du Viper élevé en bijoux, donc le max actuel c'est armure et armes en Viper, le reste en Sinister.

----------


## lPyl

> Le blind ne marche plus du tout sur les boss à cause de la breakbar (et il marchait déjà de manière réduite avant). C'est une mécanique de défense parfaite pour les trash, inutile sur les boss.


Ouais entre ça et le fait que basilisk venom soit devenu un stun comme un autre avec la breakbar, le voleur est pas très heureux :D.

Et sur les builds condi, c'est surtout utile sur du nécro/ingé je suppose ? Je demande pacque je sais pas trop si les builds condi qu'on peut voir en sPvP sur d'autres professions (genre ranger/voleur) passent bien en PvE aussi.

----------


## Beanna

Ranger condi marche très fort également, bons dégâts, apports intéressants au groupe.

----------


## Loddfafnir

Merci beaucoup pour les infos, *purE* !

Je m'y mets dès que je suis 80. En attendant, je garde mes coffres.

----------


## Sephil

> Ouais entre ça et le fait que basilisk venom soit devenu un stun comme un autre avec la breakbar, le voleur est pas très heureux :D.
> 
> Et sur les builds condi, c'est surtout utile sur du nécro/ingé je suppose ? Je demande pacque je sais pas trop si les builds condi qu'on peut voir en sPvP sur d'autres professions (genre ranger/voleur) passent bien en PvE aussi.


ingé condi c'est meta dans pas mal de compos.

ranger c'est bien.

gardien burn, ça fait mal, mais ça te rend useless pour ta team (ou presque).

war condi, pour les solo.

thief venomshare ça a un très gros "burst" condi quand tout le monde applique les venoms, mais ça redescend en flèche pendant le CD.

necro condi, c'est assez fort, mais ça apporte rien au groupe.

mesmer condi, c'est très bof, et même topo que guard.

ele condi, c'est nul.


Pas trop regardé les nouvelles spé.
J'ai cru comprendre que le reaper est juste plus fort que necro que tu joues en dégâts bruts ou en condi, mais toujours aussi "selfish".
Berserker choppe un up par rapport au war en condi.
Scrapper sert à rien en condi.
Le reste je sais pas.

----------


## Bartinoob

En reaper tu montes sans trop de mal à 25 stacks de puissance pour toi, mais aussi 25 vulnés sur un mob. Ça peut quand même être utile.

----------


## Sephil

25 vulné tout seul ça n'a plus aucune valeur pour le groupe. Y a bien trop de classes qui peuvent le faire.

----------

